# pm932m  owners how are yours working out ???



## umahunter (Mar 19, 2017)

Im strongly considering this mill over the grizzly version the dro is nice but mosly because the head tilts to 90 both directions those of you that have them how do you like them how are they to tram after tilting the head how does the head tilt work is there a fine adjustment or do you just move head and tighten and tap into place ??? Also has anyone got one and added the pdf later ??? I've never done any boring and wonder if it's worth the 300 bucks extra ???


----------



## umahunter (Mar 24, 2017)

Anybody  bueller bueller bueller


----------



## darkzero (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't have a PM932 but I have a PM45M-PDF which is the predecessor. Although I've always wanted a knee mill I just can't but I'm still happy with my mill. Only problem I ever had with it is I blew a starting cap. But that's not uncommon for ac motors. Replaced it & never had a problem since, that was years ago.

Not sure about adding power down feed later, probably too much trouble than it's worth, unless going with a custom installation. Stefan Gotteswinter made his own power down feed. Check out his video, it's a good watch, well all his videos are really.

I don't use the power down feed often but when I want to I'm glad it's there. I got it cause it wasn't much more to get it. I can definitely live without it though.

As for tramming, there's no worm like on a BP, you loosen the screws & have to tap the head to adjust. I made some tramming aids for mine like how the guys with the smaller column mills do. For nod, there's no adjustment, you have to shim. I tramming aids are in post # 144 here. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm45m-pdf.9885/page-5#post-245344


----------



## TomS (Mar 24, 2017)

I converted my 932 to CNC about two years ago.  I haven't added the head tilt tramming aids yet.  I will at some point.  I adjust my Z axis gib until a .002" feeler gage slides in about 1" at the top.  Using Rollie's Dad's Method my nod is within .002" to .003" in 7".  I can live with that.

Tom S.


----------



## Todd_71 (Mar 25, 2017)

I just bought the 932m with the variable speed 932V I think they are calling it.  Have to see when they get the first shipment.  Anyhow it has been pretty good so far.  I have certainly pushed it's limits and can't be happier with the ability it has to do what I have needed it too.  I too wish I could have a bigger machine but this fits my budget (well if you consider it was 2x my original budget) and space requirements. 
 That said I am a novice here and lack any experience with other machines so I can't say how well it compares with other similar units I am pretty happy (I'm pretty particular too).  That said don't expect perfection, they are not and will not be perfect units.  

Can't really comment on tramming the machine as I haven't really messed as it was nearly perfect upon arrival.  The 90 degree tilt was a selling point for me too, however, I'm not sure how much I'll use that.  I expect it to be a bit of a hassle to tram so I may avoid tilting at all cost unless absolutely necessary and just adjust the work on the table if possible.

I would definitely get the DRO (so glad I got that), unless you like counting and monitoring the turns and adding all that in your head while monitoring what your doing.  

As for the power down feed...  I haven't used it yet (not sure I will much if ever) so I would say I'd rather have saved the money on that, but I had no choice when purchasing this unit.  That said maybe you have a use for it but I'm not doing any production work so it more work for me to set that up and I'd rather maintain control and feel if things are going wrong then allow the power feed to break something.

Matt was very helpful and extremely responsive to my questions and issues that I have had before and after the sale.  This was in my opinion miles beyond the help I have had when calling and talking to the folks at Grizzly who weren't bad just lacking something that made me feel comfortable to pull the trigger.


----------



## umahunter (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks guys darkzero what is the name of that quill protractor you got have you used it much looks like a cool lil gadget wondering if its worth hunting eBay for


----------



## darkzero (Mar 25, 2017)

umahunter said:


> Thanks guys darkzero what is the name of that quill protractor you got have you used it much looks like a cool lil gadget wondering if its worth hunting eBay for



Were you talking about this one?








If yes, it's a woodworking tool made by Bridge City, they make very nice tools. Unfortunately it's been discontinued for quite some time. I was able to find a limited edition one on ebay. I learned about them here.


----------



## srfallsallot (May 16, 2020)

Great tool. I have been all over the net trying to find one. No luck.


----------

